# What's the difference between Pro V1 and Pro V1x ?



## berrymoss (Aug 27, 2009)

What's the difference between Pro V1 and Pro V1x ?

Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pro V1 = 3 piece
Pro V1x = 4 piece


----------



## berrymoss (Aug 27, 2009)

Pro V1 = 3 piece
Pro V1x = 4 piece
		
Click to expand...

I thought this was the "Ask the expert" forum


----------



## colint (Aug 27, 2009)

V1X spins less and goes further, so more distance but a bit less grippy on the greens


----------



## RGDave (Aug 27, 2009)

Pro V1 = 3 piece
Pro V1x = 4 piece
		
Click to expand...

I thought this was the "Ask the expert" forum  

Click to expand...


Look on the website, or try the two out.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2009)

To an average golfer?

Not a lot at all in real terms.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 27, 2009)

Watch out Ian, we might get the same treatment....

The difference (and yes, I've played both) is that the V1X is not very good for anyone with regular-bloke swing speed.

- - - - 

One wonders, when there is a link not 10 cm to the right of this post - - - - - - >>>>>>>>>>>
why anyone needs to ask.


----------



## drawboy (Aug 27, 2009)

Average golfers who play Pro v1's are just wasting money. My pro advised me that unless you are a 5 hcp or below you won't get any advantage,he's never tried to sell me a ball yet so he has no reason to tell porkies.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2009)

What's the difference between Pro V1 and Pro V1x ?

About Â£12.00 a dozen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2009)

V1X for much harder hitters and by that I mean tour standard down to low single figures where they hit the ball firmly enought to compress it properly and get maximum benefits in terms of distance and spin.

The Pro V is ok for most low to mid handicappers as it isn't so reliant on a fast swing and powerful strike. The new 2009 model is very good and a definite improvement although there are other premium balls out there that will do a similar job for less money


----------



## Leftie (Aug 27, 2009)

What's the difference between Pro V1 and Pro V1x ?
		
Click to expand...

Eerrmmm....      

x  

I know that I for one would not necessarily know the difference apart from the pound in my pocket - not that I would necessarily buy either ball you understand ....


----------



## berrymoss (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for that everyone


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 28, 2009)

I use the v1x as opposed to v1 purely because i want to take a little spin off the ball. The v1 for me personally can have too much spin at times


----------



## Basher (Aug 28, 2009)

I won a dozen ProV1's in a comp last year...............they're still in the box, never used them. I daren't to be honest in case I lose them. I do have some new PTS Carry's in my bag however, but am slowly using up my TopFlites before I get to them.

To me, I wouldn't know the difference between any of them. Just expensive golf balls!


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 28, 2009)

I won a dozen ProV1's in a comp last year...............they're still in the box, never used them. I daren't to be honest in case I lose them. I do have some new PTS Carry's in my bag however, but am slowly using up my TopFlites before I get to them.

To me, I wouldn't know the difference between any of them. Just expensive golf balls!
		
Click to expand...

You send me the pro v's and i'll send you some pts carrys


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 29, 2009)

Titleist's figures for the difference between the old and new V1x indicate who that is aimed at,

new is longer; +3 yds at 175 mph ball speed, +1 yd at 160

if you're not in that ballpark forget it.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 29, 2009)

new is longer; +3 yds at 175 mph ball speed, +1 yd at 160

if you're not in that ballpark forget it.
		
Click to expand...

175 mph....gosh, that is seriously quick then.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 29, 2009)

I won a dozen ProV1's in a comp last year...............they're still in the box, never used them. I daren't to be honest in case I lose them. I do have some new PTS Carry's in my bag however, but am slowly using up my TopFlites before I get to them.

To me, I wouldn't know the difference between any of them. Just expensive golf balls!
		
Click to expand...

Saw some fake ProV's the other week. Someone had gotten them off eBay and they were given out as prizes in a society match - rock hard they were... more like Topflites with the name changed.

The price of golfballs has escalated so much there's certainly going to be a market for fakes.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't understand having them and not using them. Sell them or use them. Don't just keep them.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 1, 2009)

IMO, not alot. Just another way for them to make money. Talking about spin, jezzzz do you guys get that much spin or have I loged into the European tour forum!
I also like the NXT's of those other "harder" balls.
I dont think it really matters too much to us hackers.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 1, 2009)

It might be a question of side spin, not back spin. I find x's slice less than the standard ones.


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 1, 2009)

Talking about spin, jezzzz do you guys get that much spin
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own and how they feel the ball reacts for them. You can play what you like for your standard of play and the rest of us can make the same choice. Who are you to say "we're" not good enough to notice differing spin characteristics on different balls just cos we're not high end pros...jeezzz


----------

